

Microsoft offers to buy Yahoo in $44.6 billion deal - davidw
http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSWNAS894220080201

======
davidw
I don't know... I'm skeptical. It would mean only two really big players left,
in some ways. It might also mean the end of some cool open source stuff that
Yahoo has been doing lately. Lucene, Hadoop, the Javascript lib - they're
releasing a lot of good stuff.

Not really sure what it would mean for both companies, too. They have a lot of
overlapping businesses, but very different approaches. What a wreck it would
be trying to transition Yahoo to Windows servers.

------
whacked_new
Gotta love this line: "Microsoft said it had identified four areas that would
generate at least $1 billion in annual synergies for the combined entity."

------
mojuba
MS has nothing but many failed attempts to create web sites. Absolutely no
positive experience in the field, all negative, and they are going to run
flickr, del.icio.us and many others. No, seriously, these are the pearls of
social networking... If this sale happens, that would be a bad day for the
'Net.

